# What pressure washer....



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

Hi guys and merry Crimbo to you all. 

Just a wee question as I can't make up my mind..lol

I'm wanting to get a new pressure washer and don't really know which model to buy....ie, do I go for a high water flow or do I go for the cheap model. 

I'm wanting to buy a Karcher model or are there any other good models on the market, Halfords or B&Q own brands etc.

I'm really wanting to go down the snow foam route later on so I guess some info on this would be a big help too.

Any info would be very greatful.

Davie.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Flow rate and hose length are specifications to look at 1st, plus naturally compatibilty with any accessories you may wish buy later.
Personally I wouldn't bother with anything less than 450l/hour which is 7.5l/min and 8m hp hose the rinse effect will be better and foaming effect enhanced.


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

Thanks fella for the info, I was thinking along the lines of something like this...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ategoryId_34004_crumb__parentcategoryrn_34004

I know it's a bit short on the spec you mentioned, but still a good price IMO.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Big Davie said:


> Thanks fella for the info, I was thinking along the lines of something like this...
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ategoryId_34004_crumb__parentcategoryrn_34004
> 
> I know it's a bit short on the spec you mentioned, but still a good price IMO.


i have the 3.99 model and am very happy

to get a longer hose go to B&Q and get their 7m extension for about £14 - works a treat!!

as for rinsing - i use a Peerless filter system with just a hose to get 'sheeting'

i cannot see the point in an obession with litres/hour flow rates - even the basic Karcher 'compact' machines do a perfect job (still got mine as a spare)

in fact i only bought the 3.99 because it was about £70 in the Focus closing down sale!


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

Cheers for the info mate, I think I'll be going ahead with this puchase as the price is alright and it's going for £150 odd in Argos....

What filter were you talking about....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> i have the 3.99 model and am very happy
> 
> to get a longer hose go to B&Q and get their 7m extension for about £14 - works a treat!!
> 
> ...


A higher flow rate is probably just as important as pressure etc when it comes to the efficiency of the cleaning, for valeting 10 litres a minute is considered about the minimum desirable, but a lot of valeters use machines flowing less without any trouble. The better the flow rate though, the more effective and quicker the cleaning.

For foaming you want to get a machine which you know you can get foam lances for. AB do various lances for different makes, so make sure any machine you are looking at uses a compatible fitment, unless you can change these things after purchase for Karcher fittings etc...


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Big Davie said:


> Cheers for the info mate, I think I'll be going ahead with this puchase as the price is alright and it's going for £150 odd in Argos....
> 
> What filter were you talking about....


the DF Peerless water filtration system was a forum Group Buy

you'll find full details under Group Buys


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> A higher flow rate is probably just as important as pressure etc when it comes to the efficiency of the cleaning, for valeting 10 litres a minute is considered about the minimum desirable, but a lot of valeters use machines flowing less without any trouble. The better the flow rate though, the more effective and quicker the cleaning.
> 
> For foaming you want to get a machine which you know you can get foam lances for. AB do various lances for different makes, so make sure any machine you are looking at uses a compatible fitment, unless you can change these things after purchase for Karcher fittings etc...


but as this guy seems to want a machine for private use then the Karcher model he linked to or my 3.99 are fine

and as you say yourself some pro's use machines with a lesser flow rate

as to fittings - seeing as he linked to a Karcher machine there will be no problems in using a foam lance - be it AB or Auto Rae Chem


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

As I mentioned, I think I'll be going for the 3.99 as it looks good for what I'll be wanting it for.

As for the fittings, that's why I was going down the Karcher route as there shouldn't be a problem with them.

Thanks again for the info guys.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> but as this guy seems to want a machine for private use then the Karcher model he linked to or my 3.99 are fine
> 
> and as you say yourself some pro's use machines with a lesser flow rate
> 
> as to fittings - seeing as he linked to a Karcher machine there will be no problems in using a foam lance - be it AB or Auto Rae Chem


Yes, but in his original post Big Davie asked if there were other makes to consider like Halfords/B&Q or other own brands...also a good flow rate will make the foam process more effective, as in it'll remove more cack when the foam is rinsed, which is the point of foam in the first place.


----------



## pogo (Oct 21, 2007)

go for the karcher davie as the boys have said getting different attachments for it will be alot easier


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

Aye, I'm going to just go with the Karcher Mark. 

You tried your new one out yet......


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Davie said:


> As I mentioned, I think I'll be going for the 3.99 as it looks good for what I'll be wanting it for.
> 
> As for the fittings, that's why I was going down the Karcher route as there shouldn't be a problem with them.
> 
> Thanks again for the info guys.


The powercraft from Aldi is made by karcher and usually sells at about £75, enough change to get a foam lance and extension hose , flow rate is more important than maximum pressure, see if Wickes has a sale on as the lavor washers are good too :thumb:


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a K4.99 reserved for me at Halfords, seems like a decent price as it's still £149 on Amazon. From a bit of research the induction motor on the K3 and above is a better choice if funds allow...


----------



## Daz Gsi (Aug 22, 2007)

I have just bought me self the karcher k3.68md from B&Q it has a 6m hose 380 l/h, 120 bar, 1700 watt motar and comes with to lances for £99 and a bought the B&Q 7m extention hose for £13.

Daz


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't help but wonder how long it will take you to get p'd off with the bulbous extension connection getting stuck behind the tyres:wall: 

I have a Wickes/Lavor at work fitted with the extension and it really p's me off The hose is also too stiff and suffers coil memory Still you pays your money......

There will be another Kranzle on the way come the new financial year:thumb:


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

Avanti said:


> The powercraft from Aldi is made by karcher and usually sells at about £75, enough change to get a foam lance and extension hose , flow rate is more important than maximum pressure, see if Wickes has a sale on as the lavor washers are good too :thumb:


Cheers for the info as I was looking to see what other offers they are out there too.:thumb:
Never knew that Karcher made the models for Aldis. It's the wee things like this that bargains are made from..lol



D-an-W said:


> I have a K4.99 reserved for me at Halfords, seems like a decent price as it's still £149 on Amazon.


Yeah, Halfords are doing some great prices on pressure washers just now.



D-an-W said:


> From a bit of research the induction motor on the K3 and above is a better choice if funds allow...


Why is it that we always want the model above the one we have-are going to buy...:lol:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Big Davie said:


> Cheers for the info mate, I think I'll be going ahead with this puchase as the price is alright and it's going for £150 odd in Argos....
> 
> What filter were you talking about....


I'm looking at this pressure washer as well. Don't bother with the one from argos, go to amazon and its £97. Should be free delivery as well.

The only difference between the two is that the argos one comes with the patio cleaner i think.

Or for an extra tenner you can go to halfords and pick up the 499.


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Do these (499 for example) generally use less water than a hose when washing the same car?


----------



## Dawson (Sep 4, 2006)

Yup, much less water.


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Just trying to justify one


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

I got a Power Devil PW years ago and used it to do the odd job in the garden, but the noise the little bu66er made was that bad that after 5 mins the whole estate would be up looking to see who had called out the council drain team........:lol:

I'm hoping that I don't buy a new PW and after a few months just leave it in the garage to collect more dust..lol. So that's why I was asking the question so this doesn't happen.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I can't help but wonder how long it will take you to get p'd off with the bulbous extension connection getting stuck behind the tyres:wall:
> 
> I have a Wickes/Lavor at work fitted with the extension and it really p's me off The hose is also too stiff and suffers coil memory Still you pays your money......
> 
> There will be another Kranzle on the way come the new financial year:thumb:


just make a couple of wooden 'chocks' to place behind the wheels - job done!!

though i think i saw somewhere that there are purpose made ones available to buy? - fool and his money??


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Took the plunge and bought the K4.99, just need it to stop raining and the wind to die down so I can test it!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

D-an-W said:


> Took the plunge and bought the K4.99, just need it to stop raining and the wind to die down so I can test it!


whereabouts are you? It's clear blue sky here in Brum :thumb:


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Up t'North


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

are induction motors better then? and why? also are they on karchers K3 upwards? cheers


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Quieter (K2 = 90db : K3/4 = 87db) and more reliable it seems, yes if I remember correctly they are on the K3 and up.
Have a quick search on the Tool forum, there are people who know much more about them than me


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

There's some info on pressure washers here which mentions induction motors
http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/electrical/pressure_washer_faq.htm


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> just make a couple of wooden 'chocks' to place behind the wheels - job done!!
> 
> though i think i saw somewhere that there are purpose made ones available to buy? - fool and his money??


I guess we have differing opinions of "value for money"


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> There's some info on pressure washers here which mentions induction motors
> http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/electrical/pressure_washer_faq.htm


Nice find with some interesting info


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is this any good?

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/186899


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

or this one?

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/186898

was thinking the 3 year gurantee is pretty damn good!


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Seem so, getting a bit pricey though...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks better quality though, could it last longer than a karcher?


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

You always have the 3 year guarantee if it isn't :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

that was my thinking, along with a fair bit of pressure and flow


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cheaper one........

*Vertical cold water high pressure washer8m high pressure hoseSuitable for cars, motorcycles, bicycles, boats, barrels, gates, fencing, terraces, porches, patios and deckingMaximum flow rate 420L/hourWeight 18.2kgPowerful induction motor with aluminium pump headHigh powered turbo lance2100W motorMaximum water temperature 40deg C*

more expensive one.......

*Vertical cold water high pressure washer8m reinforced high pressure hoseSuitable for cars, motorocycles, bicycles, boats, barrels, gates, fencing, terraces, porches, patios, decking and swimming poolsMaximum flow rate 510L/hourWeight 23.7kgHigh/low pressure foaming lance for detergent spraying, herbicide and parasiticide treatmentsPowerful induction motor with brass pump head2800W motorMaximum water temperature 40deg C*

is this a big difference????


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

For a mere £30, an extra 20% flow rate is not to be sniffed at.
Not to mention reinforced HP hose, brass pump head, and foaming lance.
You'd be daft not to, IMO.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

then i start to think, can you get better for that money tho? and one is ally head, one is brass headed (motor)


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

Let us know how you get on Davie as I'm in the market for one too..... wanting to keep ma bus beautiful!!! :lol:


----------



## Dawson (Sep 4, 2006)

Or stretch a bit more and buy a Kranzle? 120 bar, 600 litres per hour. Brass pump head, 10m hose, designed for 3-4 hours of daily solid use. 2 year guarentee which covers commercial use. 

When that one dies, you might wish you'd bought a better one in the first place.


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

looks like I'm back to square one again...toooo much choice. :lol:



Kasomi said:


> Let us know how you get on Davie as I'm in the market for one too..... wanting to keep ma bus beautiful!!! :lol:


Will do Paul.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dawson said:


> Or stretch a bit more and buy a Kranzle? 120 bar, 600 litres per hour. Brass pump head, 10m hose, designed for 3-4 hours of daily solid use. 2 year guarentee which covers commercial use.
> 
> When that one dies, you might wish you'd bought a better one in the first place.


:lol:
You're great at spending other people's money, aren't you?
You do realise the cheapest Kranzle is a K10 and is almost double the more expensive of the Wickes two?!
And it is only a 12 month warranty versus 36 months - so more money and less warranty coverage, bar the Sale Of Goods Act to fall back on.

Davie - it would be helpful if you nominated a budget your working to.
You can always return the Wickes one within 7-14 days under distance selling law, so if you're not impressed with it, you're not stuck with it.

Sounds like a decent enough unit, and for them to back it with 3 yrs. warranty, suggests they're confident it'll last that length of time easily, which if it does and conks out, it'll have paid for itself and owe you nothing.
I dread to think what the repair costs would be on a Kranzle if in 3 years it too popped its clogs.


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

PJS said:


> Davie - it would be helpful if you nominated a budget your working to.


I was looking to find out some info on the machines that you guys use and then take it from there. Nothing OTT, but around £110-£140.



PJS said:


> Sounds like a decent enough unit, and for them to back it with 3 yrs. warranty, suggests they're confident it'll last that length of time easily, which if it does and conks out, it'll have paid for itself and owe you nothing.


True and wise words, but I should have posted my rough budget from the start.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think im gonna go for the wickes one, more than i wanted to originally pay for one, but 3 yrs guarantee is 3 yrs peace of mind!


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Just had a play with the K4.99, it struck me how quiet it was and how much power it has!

The Dirt Blaster lance thingy has also brought the Patio up a treat which keeps the better half happy too :lol:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> i think im gonna go for the wickes one, more than i wanted to originally pay for one, but 3 yrs guarantee is 3 yrs peace of mind!


I have just got my self the Wickes 160Bar Pressure Washer, it is seems very well built and solid, gun is rather heavy but that's not a problem.

My only criticism so far is the locking function on the gun does not work very well, looks to be in the wrong place.

Also another thing to consider is if you are the sort of person who likes to read instruction manuals then this pressure washer is not for you as the instructions are rather vague, but if I can put it together then any one can :thumb:

If you need any questions answered then I will try my best to answer.


----------



## Big Davie (May 3, 2006)

D-an-W said:


> Just had a play with the K4.99, it struck me how quiet it was and how much power it has!


Where did you buy your new toy as I've been looking at this one on Halfords...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ategoryId_34004_crumb__parentcategoryrn_34004

That's what I was going to get in the first place..lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt228 said:


> I have just got my self the Wickes 160Bar Pressure Washer, it is seems very well built and solid, gun is rather heavy but that's not a problem.
> 
> My only criticism so far is the locking function on the gun does not work very well, looks to be in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


I have had 3 power washers, including the one you now have (which is the one I use) the instructions are vague on all units i have had.
Saying that it has served me very well and I would buy it again if I had to :thumb:


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Big Davie said:


> Where did you buy your new toy as I've been looking at this one on Halfords...
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ategoryId_34004_crumb__parentcategoryrn_34004
> 
> That's what I was going to get in the first place..lol


Thats where I bought it from too :thumb:


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=53270&page=2#16 :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Matt228 said:


> I have just got my self the Wickes 160Bar Pressure Washer, it is seems very well built and solid, gun is rather heavy but that's not a problem.
> 
> My only criticism so far is the locking function on the gun does not work very well, looks to be in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


what connection would a foam lance need for the Wickes PW?


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> what connection would a foam lance need for the Wickes PW?


Lavor connector as far as I am aware, I tried to use my foam lance the other day but did not have it connected properly and I sheared the head of the bottle  so I have no fully tested it, but it did fit.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ah, so you have a wickes one then? i need to know the fitting before i buy one so i can order my foam lance, cant you buy differnet connectors for the foam lance, if for instance you change the PW ?


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Wickes told me theirs were Lavour, but i have a Karcher


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, sounds like Lavour/Lavor fitting it is then!


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

Big Davie said:


> Hi guys and merry Crimbo to you all.
> 
> Just a wee question as I can't make up my mind..lol
> 
> ...


i got the karcher k785 last week and all i can say is its a joy to use:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone got any sneaky discount code insider info, more specificaly for Wickes, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, i got the Wickes one today, for £200, lets hope shes worth it! anyone else already have one?

will be experiment this weekend, if the foam lance arrives before then, looking forward t trying a few combos!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Paul, don't take this the wrong way, but I don't think self-promotion through ebay sales is the done thing unless you're signed up as a trader or pay the fee for making a For Sale section thread - honourable intentions aside.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> well, i got the Wickes one today, for £200, lets hope shes worth it! anyone else already have one?
> 
> will be experiment this weekend, if the foam lance arrives before then, looking forward t trying a few combos!


So you pulled the trigger then, and finally made a decision! :lol:
Hope it proves to've been a/the right one.
I'm sure you'll be entertaining us with your review of it over the weekend?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PJS said:


> So you pulled the trigger then, and finally made a decision! :lol:
> Hope it proves to've been a/the right one.
> I'm sure you'll be entertaining us with your review of it over the weekend?


i did indeed, i hate wastine money on snap decisions so i weighed up the pros and cons, and i think the spec seems to be good backed up by the 3yr gurantee, so i do hope it turns out to be the right one!

*I'm sure you'll be entertaining us with your review of it over the weekend*
hee hee hee hee....... i shall be indeed!


----------

